# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Message en MarkDown

## CaptainMind

Bonjour,

j'ai une petite question  ::):  :
on peut crire les rponse, message et billet en markdown ?

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

Pour le moment, le forum (y compris les blogs intgrs) ne gre pas du tout le Markdown (et je ne suis pas au courant d'un quelconque plan dans ce sens). Par contre, pour la rdaction d'articles, c'est possible !

----------


## CaptainMind

Salut !  

Merci pour la rponse  ::D:  

Trop cool pour les articles.

----------

